# Geckos



## Matteh (Apr 6, 2008)

I really want a gecko, but I'm not entirelly sure which breed to get. I'm completely new to reptiles but I've been googling a few things about geckos so I know a few things. Also my friend has one so I've had a few pointers off him too. 

Which would probably be the best gecko to get to start off with? I want one that will probably stay small in size, and not take up too much room in terms of a tank.

Thanks,
Matt. ^_~


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Hiya,

If you are looking for ease of care then i would suggest a leopard gecko as they are practicaly bomb proof lol.

But if you are looking at characteristics and friendlyness then i would suggest a crested gecko


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

leopard geckos and crested geckos, are great starter geckos, 
but it depends on what you want, do you want a handleable gecko, 
or more of a display gecko,


----------



## Matteh (Apr 6, 2008)

I want a pet, so a handable Gecko is probably the one I want.


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

Matteh said:


> I want a pet, so a handable Gecko is probably the one I want.


 
in that case a leopard gecko would suit you perfectly, cresteds are good to, but for all round handling i would say leos.


----------



## Matteh (Apr 6, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

NBLADE said:


> in that case a leopard gecko would suit you perfectly, cresteds are good to, but for all round handling i would say leos.


I disagree on that one lol, i think cresties are way better for handling but thats just my opinion lol


----------



## ThatLittleBlondeThing (Jan 31, 2008)

I am new to geckos so im starting with a crestie in a couple of weeks as they are relatively easy to look after, there is loads of advice around, and they are so cute (the latter OBVIOUSLY being the most important part)!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

Philcw said:


> I disagree on that one lol, i think cresties are way better for handling but thats just my opinion lol


 
i have both and have worked with hundreds and i find cresties more unpredictable, they can jump unexpectedly which for a new owner can be of putting, i have found loads more tame leos then cresties as well, 

but as i said before both are great geckos

: victory:


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

NBLADE said:


> i have both and have worked with hundreds and i find cresties more unpredictable, they can jump unexpectedly which for a new owner can be of putting, i have found loads more tame leos then cresties as well,
> 
> but as i said before both are great geckos
> 
> : victory:


Yeah i suppose cresties can be a bit unpredictable for a new owner.


----------



## Matteh (Apr 6, 2008)

I think the best Gecko for me would be a Leopard Gecko, so that's what I'm going to get.


----------



## dannylatics (Mar 27, 2007)

your mum won't let you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------

